# Civilization VI: Performance Analysis



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2016)

Civilization 6, the latest installment in the Civilization series, offers new and improved fidelity and tons of graphics settings that now also focus on VRAM usage. We took a closer look at the game's performance using a wide spectrum of graphics cards and also tested its video memory usage.

*Show full review*


----------



## refillable (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry Firaxis, your games are brilliant but your optimizations are pure junk. This game shouldn't even be benchmarked yet.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2016)

Aye this game has no bussiness being so GPU heavy.

You should do CPU tests as well (2C, 2C/4T, 4C, 4C/8T).


----------



## semitope (Oct 21, 2016)

seems cpu limited. Was expecting this one to have dx12 at launch. what happened?


----------



## LuxZg (Oct 21, 2016)

By the time I get time to play it, it will be DX12 ready ))) 

Btw, the mention of stacking units. Shouldn't it be saying it was re-introduced? I mean, all until Civ IV or V units always stacked


----------



## 64K (Oct 21, 2016)

LuxZg said:


> By the time I get time to play it, it will be DX12 ready )))
> 
> Btw, the mention of stacking units. Shouldn't it be saying it was re-introduced? I mean, all until Civ IV or V units always stacked



iirc they did away with Death Stacks in Civ IV. Never played Civ V so I don't know if they were re-introduced then.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 21, 2016)

64K said:


> Never played Civ V so I don't know if they were re-introduced then.


They were not.


----------



## Darktalon (Oct 21, 2016)

You said there is a Temporal Anti-Aliasing setting? Where is it?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 21, 2016)

AMD still not giving DX11 any love I see.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 21, 2016)

Where are the Battlefield 1 benchmarks?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Where are the Battlefield 1 benchmarks?


GF is here for the weekend, and I have to work on reviews for an upcoming graphics card launch. So probably mid-to-end of next week



Darktalon said:


> You said there is a Temporal Anti-Aliasing setting? Where is it?


Sorry, copy and paste leftover, this has been removed from the article now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> GF is here for the weekend




Sure she isn't going to be waiting on one more turn?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't understand why they made cartoony graphics. This game style is likely target adult.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 21, 2016)

Uhhh, SLI support...?

I'm gonna have to agree with Frick on this one too, CPU tests are critical for this game.


----------



## renz496 (Oct 21, 2016)

wait. this is GE titles right? Fury X only performing on GTX1060 level? Fury X should at least match 980ti performance in DX11 while being much more faster in DX12. or did AMD simply ignore DX11 optimization altogether?


----------



## renz496 (Oct 21, 2016)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Uhhh, SLI support...?
> 
> I'm gonna have to agree with Frick on this one too, CPU tests are critical for this game.



does game like this really need very high frame rates? at 1440p even cards like 1060 able to hit 60fps


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 21, 2016)

renz496 said:


> does game like this really need very high frame rates? at 1440p even cards like 1060 able to hit 60fps


Considering I'm on 980Ti range at 4k which only yielded 56FPS, I'd like to not dip below when doing crazy things on monster maps. It matters, yes.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> Aye this game has no bussiness being so GPU heavy.


Funny you should say that and there's a setting for 4 pass reflections in the graphics options  ... at this point I'm expecting to drive a chariot in my newly settled city GTA5 style


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 21, 2016)

renz496 said:


> does game like this really need very high frame rates? at 1440p even cards like 1060 able to hit 60fps



Yeah, 120 fps is very nice when scrolling across a map in ANY isometric game. Allows you to read and actually see stuff passing you by.

In fact, 120 fps is always quite nice.

Regardless, Civ V was also relatively heavy if you saw what was actually going on.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Sure she isn't going to be waiting on one more turn?


No worries, just one more turn, really!


----------



## Basard (Oct 22, 2016)

refillable said:


> Sorry Firaxis, your games are brilliant but your optimizations are pure junk. This game shouldn't even be benchmarked yet.


These games should NEVER be benchmarked, lol..... 


Frick said:


> Aye this game has no bussiness being so GPU heavy.
> 
> You should do CPU tests as well (2C, 2C/4T, 4C, 4C/8T).


I agree.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 23, 2016)

Working hard.

http://radeon.com/en-us/radeon-civ6-dx12/


----------



## zzzaac (Oct 23, 2016)

A 1060 beating a fury X at 1440p wow


----------



## Krzych (Oct 23, 2016)

Let's wait for DX12 before judging, but no miracles are expected. I really want to finally see some RTS or MMORPG games using DX12/Vulkan properly, because this is where those APIs would shine the most, because those games are horribly CPU bottlenecked, but for now all you get is something like this... Total War Warhammer wasn't better even with DX12. I am not a big fan of RTS games, and for MMOs only a bit, but this is perfect environment to show off new APIs capabilities.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 23, 2016)

This is just another example of where Nv have already done the hard work of reducing CPU overhead in their DX11 drivers, moving to DX12 unsurprisingly shows minimal gains or even a reduction in performance as the dev in question can never optimise as well as Nv can.

In turn AMD show big gains bringing them up to where Nv already was in DX11 and everyone pops champagne bottles and claim AMD and DX12 are the future.


----------



## gregzeng (Oct 24, 2016)

Frick said:


> Aye this game has no bussiness being so GPU heavy.
> 
> You should do CPU tests as well (2C, 2C/4T, 4C, 4C/8T).


Young persons play this *"game"* as a simple "shoot & kill" game.  It needs GPU-CPU power to provide these thrills.

Personally, and educationally, this *"game"* is used to teach history, governance & management.  Educational institutions use it at Primary, Secondary & Tertiary educational levels.  Modern 21st century education must have eye-candy, ear-candy, and seem like "fun".  When I used this educational & research tool with *Civilization (version 1.0)*, we were not competing with television, tablets, smartphones, etc.  Education is *VERY competitive* now, unfortunately.

Technical standards are increasing (2K, 4K, 8K video resolution) and financial costs are rapidly decreasing.  "Games" like Civilization will once again become permanent best sellers, internationally, for all nationalities.  P.S. - I am not rich enough ever, to be a shareholder in any company or organization, so I have no bias to this particular software item.


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2016)

gregzeng said:


> Young persons play this *"game"* as a simple "shoot & kill" game.  It needs GPU-CPU power to provide these thrills.
> 
> Personally, and educationally, this *"game"* is used to teach history, governance & management.  Educational institutions use it at Primary, Secondary & Tertiary educational levels.  Modern 21st century education must have eye-candy, ear-candy, and seem like "fun".  When I used this educational & research tool with *Civilization (version 1.0)*, we were not competing with television, tablets, smartphones, etc.  Education is *VERY competitive* now, unfortunately.
> 
> Technical standards are increasing (2K, 4K, 8K video resolution) and financial costs are rapidly decreasing.  "Games" like Civilization will once again become permanent best sellers, internationally, for all nationalities.  P.S. - I am not rich enough ever, to be a shareholder in any company or organization, so I have no bias to this particular software item.



Seriously, they use it in schools? Will new generations seriously remember Gandhi as a nuke-mongering warlord?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 24, 2016)

Frick said:


> Seriously, they use it in schools? Will new generations seriously remember Gandhi as a nuke-mongering warlord?


----------



## biotronic (Nov 14, 2016)

Any idea how to run it with GTX 280?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2016)

W1zz, will we get a DX12 comparison?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 23, 2016)

renz496 said:


> wait. this is GE titles right? Fury X only performing on GTX1060 level? Fury X should at least match 980ti performance in DX11 while being much more faster in DX12. or did AMD simply ignore DX11 optimization altogether?



It's not the gpu manuf. job to fix their broken games, but they have to do it, anyway.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 27, 2016)

So far my 290X Tri-X OC seems to like DX12 just fine.  With 16.11.4 frame-rates are almost identical and the AI turn time is about 9% faster with DX12.


----------

